

Investors Cough Up $1.6 Million To Dine With Grubwithus - jkopelman
http://techcrunch.com/2011/05/06/grubwithus-funding/

======
swies
Congrats! It's a great idea and well implemented. Though I started laughing
and got distracted at the raffle note: "If you do win, you’ll be asked to pay
the $35 set fee for the meal"

It's an article about raising $1.6 million.

The contest must cost what, $350? Is this a legal thing?

~~~
acgourley
they want to make sure the people going know who NEA is and are not just going
to go for free food.

~~~
swies
Ah! That makes perfect sense. Thank you.

The tone of it just came off as absurd in an article about raising so much
money.

I think I like the charity auction route much more than the raffle with that
in mind. The auction is simple and familiar but the raffle version needs to
have this mechanic where you win and then you pay. It just feels weird,
especially at first glance: "You won! Here's the bill."

------
jackowayed
One issue I've seen with Grubwithus is the fairly limited menu, which is
generally not particularly vegetarian-friendly. Even when it comes to the
meals that have vegetarian entres (~1/2, it seems like), sometimes they're
things like "Vegan Plate: fresh veggies from local farmers cooked up with
love!"

I'd rather not pay $25 for a meal that has 0 protein.

------
MatthewB
Was Yuri Milner's investment part of that blind $150k investment he gave to
all companies in YC during that one season? Or is this a subsequent
investment?

------
alain94040
From today's TechCrunch article: "For the Andreessen Horowitz meal on May 18,
you’ll have to bid to win"

From last week's TechCrunch article: "A lot of people have suggested he have
the “commoners” bid for lunch spots with the more well-known investors and
Valley personalities on the site. [...] I want to lunch with people who are
interesting, not people who can pay the most money. That’s just weird."

[http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/letslunch-launches-in-
new-y...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/27/letslunch-launches-in-new-york-
today/)

Disclaimer: of course I have a horse in this race. But I find the differing
approaches fascinating.

~~~
jdwillas
Hello,

I came across an old comment of yours here regarding no vesting cliff for co
founders.

I'm a young entrepreneur and I have a question about vesting ciffs and would
really appreciate a response or a link to some relevant reading.

My team and I consisting of three total co-founders have just received offers
from three separate incubators (NYC Seedstart, Alphalabs, and Betaspring).

All three of them require vesting/cliffs for cofounders. I'm just reading up
on that now and am appalled that if my co-founders (who are best friends with
each other), elevan months from now, wanted to dismiss me and replace me with
a good friend of theirs or family member, they would be legally allowed to
send me on my way with 0% equity for all my hard work, ideas, and connections.
How is this normal practice?

The core of this business model and much of its evolution came from my ideas
and although I trust my partners, I can't take the risk of losing everything
at their very whim. Is there anything I can do to protect myself going into
this, so that I can at least insure some amount of guaranteed equity?

Thanks for any advice you can offer.

Best,

Jason

------
MatthewB
That is quite a list of investors. Ashton Kutcher is all over silicon valley
right now. Congrats, GWU.

------
heyrhett
Great idea, great news! Tech Crunch couldn't resist using the phrase "cough
up" in conjunction with a food startup, eh?

------
rocamboleh
I wish Grubwithus was in Toronto. I love the charity idea. The "suggest a
price for this dinner option" for some of the lunches with the top ten prices
attending is simply brilliant.

------
rdl
I loved the YC alumni dinners, and there are a lot of interesting
possibilities for themed private dinners too.

------
BrainScraps
Everybody remember this thread from a couple of weeks ago about their
"naughty" antics and the good that came of them ?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2479757>

------
gustaf
Congrats guys! I'm heading to my second one @ Front Porch next week

------
earbitscom
Wow...reads like the who's who of investors. Congrats, Grubs.

------
vannevar
Great idea. Looking forward to the inevitable name change to something
more...palatable.

------
vipivip
Congrats guys, great idea,

